# Firestone Fleetwood



## eisopt (Oct 18, 2016)

I am looking for some parts for my Firestone Fleetwood can pay cash or trade parts..need..Fenders..solid Crows beak chainguard..rear carrier....Correct F&R wheels..a skip tooth chain I can trade a repop mesh Crows beal guard..Elgin PW finned wheels...Stainless PW Fenders with Zeiss pw light and base
Dave 360-224-5730


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks like  Firestone to me
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle828
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1155
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle353


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2016)

That is a Firestone Fleetwood not a Dayton and you don't need dual Silverays. It needs to be painted like the green bike in one of the colors listed in the ad. BTW you also need the correct fork. The green bike shown has since been corrected, I believe, with the correct headlight (aluminum front loader) and thee hash putter stem. I believe someone had a set of fenders listed recently that might work for this bike. Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## eisopt (Oct 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> That is a Firestone Fleetwood not a Dayton and you don't need dual Silverays. It needs to be painted like the green bike in one of the colors listed in the ad. BTW you also need the correct fork. The green bike shown has since been corrected, I believe, with the correct headlight (aluminum front loader) and thee hash putter stem. I believe someone had a set of fenders listed recently that might work for this bike. Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn



Thank you for the info


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2016)

BTW get prepared to whip out the "big boy wallet" 'cause these parts aren't cheap! Luckily the Fleetwood didn't use the tornado spring seat which can be a major cost although the chassis has been reproduced. V/r Shawn


----------



## eisopt (Oct 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> BTW get prepared to whip out the "big boy wallet" 'cause these parts aren't cheap! Luckily the Fleetwood didn't use the tornado spring seat which can be a major cost although the chassis has been reproduced. V/r Shawn



Thanks again..may take a while too


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe someone had a set of fenders listed recently that might work for this bike. V/r Shawn



P.S. those CWC fenders with the initials will not be correct.


----------



## MrAustralia (Oct 18, 2016)

I think FordMike has a nice pair of deep McCauley fenders that'd look the part???...... (off a Shelby)

No initial tray though......

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/very-nice-deep-mccauley-shelby-fenders.66722/


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2016)

MrAustralia said:


> I think FordMike has a nice pair of deep McCauley fenders that'd look the part???...... (off a Shelby)
> 
> No initial tray though......
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/very-nice-deep-mccauley-shelby-fenders.66722/



they won't be long enough and the cut of the ends will be different, and the front one won't have the indent for the letter plate.


----------



## MrAustralia (Oct 19, 2016)

Well.... I'm out!

We're the fenders for the fleetwood "bike specific" or were they made for other bikes too??


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice Dayton built Firestone Fleetwood! Good luck with your project!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Foxclassics said:


> Nice Dayton built Firestone Fleetwood! Good luck with your project!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




That is a joke, right? V/r Shawn


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 19, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> That is a joke, right? V/r Shawn



No it's not a joke.  Firestone never made bikes. It's a Huffman Dayton built bicycle for Firestone. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Its a Huffman built bike "Dayton" was a brand just like Firestone--Dayton was not the builder. V/r Shawn


----------



## eisopt (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks again for all the info


----------

